# I actually do shoot slingshots



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

. I asked Bill Hays to make this for me, thinking I need to try this again. I'm not 100% sure, but I think I drilled the holes for tubes. I'm showing the card to let you know that this is no warmup, out of my pocket and let er fly. Now let's say this pattern was a different type of target???? like a nasty object, at close distance. I would say this would be a deterrent, to say the least. I sometimes carry my BoyShot in G10 and really small marbles. No metal detector to embarrass me.

I shoot the PFS with a total different style, and I actually hit the target. People call it instinctive shooting, I'm not sure what I call it, lucky I guess. I do know I have full view of my target. I'm not sure how far away I am from the target, I move around to simulate different situations.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Any thoughts on this type of shooting is greatly appreciated. This topic has been discussed before, nut the Forum has new members.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Been working on PFS myself currently shooting semi and full butterfly. Looks to me like just need to work on your anchor points. Theres some great vids on YouTube by Dgui and Arturo. Keep at it


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

that's some good shooting. and a cool frame btw. isn't that your namesake, the TAG? i try to quick aim, kind of like snap shooting. but i also try to implement mr. bill hay's concept of a sucker on a stick. the flip is the stick and the target the candy. i feel you'll get to wavering if you hold too long. no expert by any means, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

When I shoot my pfs, I only hold the slingshot about chest high. I don’t anchor like my regular slingshot. My pfs is for self protection. I have a concealed carry permit, and I carry, but I would rather pepper spray or shoot you with a slingshot. My theory is the low life piece of %#%#% that would attack me doesn’t want the police involved. So to shoot them with a gun would be my last resort. I hope it never comes to that, but if I don’t practice I won’t be prepared


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey Tag . . . I think its great you're practicing with your PFS for personal protection. And the target you're showing says you're a pretty dang good shot with that thing! I agree with your strategy of using the PFS* 'first' *in lieu of a more lethal defense.

Although I'm not (yet) a PFS shooter, from everything I've read, (including watching all of DGUI's videos), the PFS is the best choice for Fast - Snap - Shooting in a Defensive Scenario. And with the way the world is going . . . you got me thinking in the same direction!

'Kudos' to you brother!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Tag said:


> When I shoot my pfs, I only hold the slingshot about chest high. I don't anchor like my regular slingshot. My pfs is for self protection. I have a concealed carry permit, and I carry, but I would rather pepper spray or shoot you with a slingshot. My theory is the low life piece of %#%#% that would attack me doesn't want the police involved. So to shoot them with a gun would be my last resort. I hope it never comes to that, but if I don't practice I won't be prepared


Hence the reason for my love of Cheapos and other slings of the same ilk .... A small sling with the correct power supply and ammo can knock the fudge out of a perpetrator !










wll


----------

